# SAS virtual prom, who your date? :)



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Pick anyone, randomly or by choice who is member.

Get ur virtual tuxes and dresses ready dance the night away.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't like this song. I'm going home. No, I don't know where your shawl is. Why do you own a shawl? Never mind. Get out of my way.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Spindrift i never had a shawl? Its a cape thank you very much I thought you were my date?

Lol i will get out of ur way can we at least walk together jk lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm too afraid to ask. I might not even go, but if I do, I'll be one of the people sitting up against the wall just listening to the music.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> Spindrift i never had a shawl? Its a cape thank you very much I thought you were my date?
> 
> Lol i will get out of ur way can we at least walk together jk lol


You have a cape? Man, you're like Darkwing Duck, minus the duck. And the wings. And dark. Well, you still have a cape.

Excuse me, I need to adjust my glasses.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Thecheat i will dance with you my date thinks am darkwing duck. We can dance with our capes!

*glasses adjusted*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

A cape dance? My sensibilities have been thoroughly shocked.

Does this virtual prom have some virtual grapes? I feel like combining my love of fruit with my love of pelting bad DJ's with small objects.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

We have whatever government foodstamps could buy. Enjoy.

P.s. I have wings gracias and i like this song


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You've thrown me for a loop. I know for a fact that the government cuts a mean block of cheese, but on the other hand, you're a bewinged (that's a word), caped something-something (possibly a Jabberwock) with bad taste in music.

When in doubt, dance.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I have your grapes via ups

Now will you dance with me? I promise i wont bite off your finger besides my glass case is full.

*takes off glasses*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm having flashbacks of my for-realsies prom.

_She took off her glasses. What now? Take off your glasses? No, that would be weird. Take off... No, the pants stay on. What to do? Eyes up, man! Eyes up! Good, I don't think she saw you.

Okay, focus. How would Hunter Thompson handle this situation?_


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

What would jesus do?

Via bible ninja

Sans hunter thompson


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Between a potato and a Bible, I'd go with the Bible. You never know what those kinds of people do with their taters.

Although, you'd have a hard time powering a light bulb with a Bible. Darkwing Duck could get it done, but us mere mortals aren't armed with grappling hooks and catchphrases.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Potatoe: fat chick: bible= grapes

Am jealous


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

No point in a prom. Nobody would want to go with me. :mum


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> Potatoe: fat chick: bible= grapes
> 
> Am jealous


You make an interesting point. I refute it thusly: pish posh.

Nobody move. I lost my glasses.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Allegory u dont need a date just dance with anyone anxiety free

Potatoes welcome


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Drifter you give me heartburn 

Stuffs taters into pockets


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Look, Dottie. I like you. LIKE. But you can't give a guy a potato and call it a Bible. IT DOESN'T BEND THAT WAY.

Beginning my sunrise countdown in 20.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Wait lets count together.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Gah, you missed it. Blink and it's over. We can try again when the sun comes around again after lunch.

If Thompson didn't need hair, I don't need glasses. There, I just cured bad eyesight with tater baby logic.


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

But i'd rather go with someone than with no one at all. :no


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I cant stump you drifter


Your tater baby logic is to logically logical

Like my crazy neighbor creed bibles and potatoes....and san fran


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I depart from the SAS Virtual Prom victorious. It may not be in the manner that I had hoped, but I'll take it. O'Doyle rules, and such.

I'll take some of those tater grapes, too.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

adieu


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks around for LALoner.

Dammit, he stood me up.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Allegory said:


> But i'd rather go with someone than with no one at all. :no


I'll go with ya! :rub


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Sitting in the virtual parking lot in my virtual car, without a date.*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm not there, because I'm still in the rented limo DOING IT WITH Y'ALL.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm not there, because I'm in the rented limo DOING IT WITH Y'ALL.


O_O Score!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll be on the dance floor, people.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I'm a bit too old for prom so I'll just be the Mrs. Krabappel-esque chaperone who stands in the corner smoking a cig and drinking whisky out of a flask when I think no one is looking.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan is my date :mushy :love

:boogie :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*Me sitting in a corner*
Random SAS Person: Why don't you get up and dance?
Me: I don't know how.
Random SAS Person: Oh yes you can! Give it a shot!
Me: I'm too shy.
Random SAS Person: C'mon, lemme see. It'll be fun!
Me: Well, if you insist...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Even though it doesn't show because the site doesn't allow hotlinking, is it Elaine dancing?:b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> ^Even though it doesn't show because the site doesn't allow hotlinking, is it Elaine dancing?:b


WHAT!? I can see it! Weird...

No, it's not Elaine... Let me put it this way, Michael Jackson is _almost _as good as me. :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Aphexfan is my date :mushy :love
> 
> :boogie :b


awww :blush I already know this prom is gonna be 1000 times better then the one I had in highs school :love


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> awww :blush I already know this prom is gonna be 1000 times better then the one I had in highs school :love


:blush :mushy :love

I didn't even go to prom in high school because I had no one to go with... :cry :rain


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I want to go with Monroee.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

What`s wrong with going stag? That's how I would have went if I had actually went to my own prom. If only there were SAS members that I felt comfortable asking.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

So in a room full of wallflowers who gets to take home the prom queen?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hah my god! I hate the very essence of dating. To what end it bears the tag is a mystery to me! Well... Not so really, unfortunately, all too clear the painstakingly, decomposing nature of such a thing. I have too little faith in the convalescence of desperation in people, dating the direct path through such a dishonest, bourgeois expression of desperation compressed to fill a gap, awaiting any who fitt the survivable bill.

I hate blind dating especially passionately because I find that form yet furtherly devious and especially pathetic. "Oh do you like the colour green?" .. "Love all of them, all the colours, green, red, blue, a bit of a rainbow woman in scope is how I see myself." "Enough woman, I have related by far enough to your solipsistic needs!." "Let us stare eachother face to face convalescent from this merging of minds to something yet furthering this spontaneous intimacy and of yet greater personal acumen and commonplace...All at once. so tell me this... "Do you live round here?" "Remarkably yes." "You as well?" "Spot on!!" "Two things in common within the space of five minuites." Bring forth our people who loved us and cared for us of equal or lesser value to our newly aquired soul-mate. Oh what a night!... 

Bring on the boring monologues of taste and en masse, appealing preferences in music, jobs. Why can't people just honeslty decide to wait untill someone they like strikes them? I've never related to forcing an issue in such a way. Maybe this, I don't know.... I hate the idea we are somehow pandering to someone else's idea of getting to know someone out of desperation and dishonesty rather than interest. That this is, us. We are not people we are every prominent trait of our gender. There is no honesty, there is fabrication and bathing in insecurity and sickly touching up of ourselves. Lets just be people once more and talk as people! Then, start getting all romantic if we realy can't stop ourselves instead of just presuming it's inevitable

Diamondheart89, you're looking lonely and attractive enough to pander to in such a way. Try your hand at speed dating with me? Not desperate enough?! Well then, what a waste of an evening! *flounces off without the bill.*... Jokin

I'll start. SO... Which do you prefer, butter or cabbage?


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

^Nominate fredbloggs for Prom King!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

FreddBlogs lol at your post 


graymatter no promkings lols we have too much anxiety for that *hyperventilates*


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Hah my god! I hate the very essence of dating. To what end it bears the tag is a mystery to me! Well... Not so really, unfortunately, all too clear the painstakingly, decomposing nature of such a thing. I have too little faith in the convalescence of desperation in people, dating the direct path through such a dishonest, bourgeois expression of desperation compressed to fill a gap, awaiting any who fitt the survivable bill.
> 
> I hate blind dating especially passionately because I find that form yet furtherly devious and especially pathetic. "Oh do you like the colour green?" .. "Love all of them, all the colours, green, red, blue, a bit of a rainbow woman in scope is how I see myself." "Enough woman, I have related by far enough to your solipsistic needs!." "Let us stare eachother face to face convalescent from this merging of minds to something yet furthering this spontaneous intimacy and of yet greater personal acumen and commonplace...All at once. so tell me this... "Do you live round here?" "Remarkably yes." "You as well?" "Spot on!!" "Two things in common within the space of five minuites." Bring forth our people who loved us and cared for us of equal or lesser value to our newly aquired soul-mate. Oh what a night!...
> 
> ...


:whip yes you shall pander to me in such manner. :b :squeeze


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> FreddBlogs lol at your post
> 
> graymatter no promkings lols we have too much anxiety for that *hyperventilates*


crimsoncora for promqueen!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I never went to prom. Didn't care to and didn't have anyone to go with, anyway. :b
> 
> *hesitantly sneaks in and hides under the drinks table*


:yay Cabecita *drags cabecita out and pulls her to the dance floor* :boogie


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

it's 3am!

*checks watch and shufles out the door*


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

Fredbloggs, you're now my new favorite person in the world. I hate dating and the preliminary processes needed to build a romantic relationship.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

TheShine i thought u were my date 

graymatter omg *dies*


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't dance for crap! It's not really shyness, but more of cant dance. lol
Teach me how to dance, or its going to be a slow dance the entire time, I'm good at those.
Nothing but swaying left and right slowly. Smelling their perfume is the best part.. =]


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll go if somebody wants to fix me up with somebody. That's the only reason I ended up going to my high school proms. Otherwise I wouldn't have really cared--not worth the trouble of asking someone out myself.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

This song must play if I am to attend.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably Matty! Or is that too controversial for this type of prom?


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> TheShine i thought u were my date
> 
> graymatter omg *dies*


Only if you pay for dinner. ;P


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> :lol :afr
> 
> How about a costume party prom? :um


 Yeah I want a costume party prom! I already have my costume.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Theshine i went all ghetto and brought food from home  We'll dance, eat, and fall asleep in a park.  u in?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

crimsoncora said:


> Get ur virtual tuxes and dresses ready dance the night away.


Can I just wear virtual jeans please?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hahaha prom lol..! I would take rdrr for sure.. but only if he pays for the limo and gets me a corsage i want the full lady treatment lol


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

All this sudden talk of proms on this site is ruining my plan to pretend to myself our school prom doesn't exist.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Smells like vomit and sweat in here, just like the morning after my real prom. How thoughtful!


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> Theshine i went all ghetto and brought food from home  We'll dance, eat, and fall asleep in a park.  u in?


Definitely.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

My date would be without a doubt the lovely Ms Sarahfinicklebocker. she's obviously going to be my one and only choice, she probably won't see this thread but I would feel comfortable taking her. I'd probably find that I enjoyed myself. I never went to my high school prom so I'm getting a second Chance. Sarah take your time and let me know if any thing changes but I since I already know you wanted to ask me there's no need to wonder I've heard it said I was the only guy you wanted to go with so yes I accept. We can go together in a cab, going to let the cab pick me up and then 7:30 I will pick you up and we will Sas Prom the night away baby.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Looks around for LALoner.
> 
> Dammit, he stood me up.





LALoner said:


> I want to go with Monroee.


Yes. Got me self a date!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Walkingdisaster, u can wear anything u like no judging here, just dont come naked


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

crimsoncora said:


> Walkingdisaster, u can wear anything u like no judging here, just dont come naked


Aww, now I have to buy a dress


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Aww, now I have to buy a dress


:haha
Well since you have to buy a dress now might as well make it a costume party. I am going as Darth Vader, you could come as Padmé .


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i would date you crimsoncora!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

kathy903 said:


> Hahaha prom lol..! I would take rdrr for sure.. but only if he pays for the limo and gets me a corsage i want the full lady treatment lol


Awesome, I'll get one of those Bentley limos and a nice corsage. I'll rock the nice black tux and you can get the full lady treatment  Just don't make me take so many pictures....


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i had someone in mind, but i'm too embarrassed to ask.

SO, i'll just come as the girl who goes to the event with some hope and cute optimism, only to have a bucket of pig's blood poured purposefully on me.






isn't prom awesome guys?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> I'll be on the dance floor, people.


Where was this from? These kids and their clothes....well, it looks like those kids would be my age today. :lol
If I had moves like that.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

atticusfinch said:


> i had someone in mind, but i'm too embarrassed to ask.
> 
> SO, i'll just come as the girl who goes to the event with some hope and cute optimism, only to have a bucket of pig's blood poured purposefully on me.
> 
> ...


That movie makes me CRY every time I see it. There was nothing "horror" about it for me. It was a tragedy.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

graymatter said:


> ^Nominate fredbloggs for Prom King!


## Hahah **** you you ****!! *flips off graymatter* I bet you'd love me to stick tinsel maybe a sprig of holley in my hair as well to impress the judges engratiating themselves to their juvenile fantasy! And this thread would surely be better for it!

I would rather in all honesty and probity give the judges a lap-dance than commit to this conformist crap.

.... Unless of course Diamond90 had genuine agenda, then I'll fume under my breath peacefully, without upsetting anyone.

Under any other circumstances I swear I'd rather give the judges a lap-dance and dunk myself in apricots as they de-throned me!...Rather that than perform to this sickly, disingenuous crap. Keep up the inspiring desperation guys, it's really...inspiring hehehe. I'll be back!


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Hm well, I don't have a date. I guess I'll just streak across the room at some random point in the night =]


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Is this sort of dancing permitted?

EDIT: Just realised I seem to be finding any reason to post this video lately. I think it's an obsession.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> ## Hahah **** you you ****!! *flips off graymatter* I bet you'd love me to stick tinsel maybe a sprig of holley in my hair as well to impress the judges engratiating themselves to their juvenile fantasy! And this thread would surely be better for it!
> 
> I would rather in all honesty and probity give the judges a lap-dance than commit to this conformist crap.
> 
> ...


LMAO. Well that was an interesting visual I just got. :um

*tucks a sprig of holly in your hair* :evil


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> :haha
> Well since you have to buy a dress now might as well make it a costume party. I am going as Darth Vader, you could come as Padmé .


Alright, as long as it doesn't cost too much :b


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol everyones postings on here r soo cuute 

Dontworrybehappy, steal a dress its the moral thing to do 

Kennie, lol ur the only one that asked  better than me stalking my date!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah sure I'll come - I'll do a bit of dancing and anyone who likes can dance with me too....just don't hit on me I'll freak out and run away....I just want to dance...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

crimsoncora said:


> Lol everyones postings on here r soo cuute
> 
> Dontworrybehappy, steal a dress its the moral thing to do
> 
> Kennie, lol ur the only one that asked  better than me stalking my date!


Haha okay, but if I get caught I'm blaming you :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Aww so dontworrys getting a dress?? I guess its my role to be the prom streaker then :haha


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Alright, as long as it doesn't cost too much :b


If your coming as Padmé I will pay for everything lol :b.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Aww so dontworrys getting a dress?? I guess its my role to be the prom streaker then :haha


:rofl I'll bring my camera :wink lol :b



Vip3r said:


> If your coming as Padmé I will pay for everything lol :b.


:yay Yay!! Thanks ^^ lol :b


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Aphexfan, if u do streak make sure u do it in beginning to start the party off k  dontworrybehappy if u get caught can we say Youtube!!! that besides aphexfan will be glad hes not alone!

Anyways vip3r will bring extra undies!

The end


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> Aphexfan, if u do streak make sure u do it in beginning to start the party off k  dontworrybehappy if u get caught can we say Youtube!!! that besides aphexfan will be glad hes not alone!
> 
> Anyways vip3r will bring extra undies!
> 
> The end


The end ? You closed the thread before i could even post lol


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Take that sir prom! And that sir!... And that sir! ... And that sir!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Anybody want to take me?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll be ditching like I did the first time around and going to the beach ...who wants to come with?  We can dance in the sand under moonlight.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd take ImmortalxApathy, we would dress up as characters from BO:Zombies, and party hard. Even though it isn't a costume party. ._.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd show up alone wearing one of these.










My sole purpose in attending would be to spike the punch and get everyone wasted


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I need a date!
(Since I probably won't be going to my real prom) D:


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

That would be of course the one and only Sarafinicklebocker for obvious reasons , I will get her a corsage. She is my ultimate prom date  I missed by prom the first time.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Anybody younger than 19 better be home before 1 even if I'm not home yet, do as I say not as I do get your butts home by 1 is that clear :b You hear that no sex after prom, Everybody else feel free to stay out past 5 because I am a biased older brother figure lol jk stay out enjoy yourselves be home at a reasonably safe hour at least lol.:boogie


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Artynerd


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate, if he'll have me ops


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I will take everyone that notices how old this thread is.

Also: tutli sighting wheeeee!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I will take everyone that notices how old this thread is.
> 
> Also: tutli sighting wheeeee!


Ditto! You're back! :yay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I never went to prom  so I want a virtual SAS prom date!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Dancing :yay


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rest or Real? formerly Tenebrous


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

The next poster


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Me? Really?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Drew. and if he plays his cards right, he just might get lucky. he can ply me with Miller Lights and I'll get lost and fall into some other guy's car.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Kirby is my guy! I call dibs on him


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I never went to prom  so I want a virtual SAS prom date!


Ditto!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I'm with you two. I never went to my prom either, because of, well you know, SA and all. I've always wondered what it would have been like and would I have a 30 year old child now.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

BobtheSaint!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> BobtheSaint!


Northstar1991. :yes


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nvm I pick panicbomb  lol I already asked.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I pick the person 3 posts after this post...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry.....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mr.....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

...SoloDolo. You bring the wheelchair, I'll bring the Werther's. we sail tonight!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

leonardess said:


> ...SoloDolo. You bring the wheelchair, I'll bring the Werther's. we sail tonight!


You had me at wheelchair.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will go with Life Kinda sucks


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> CrashMedicate, if he'll have me ops


I would be honored. We may have to catch a ride with some drunken Hungarians. If that's ok. :um


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Nvm I pick panicbomb  lol I already asked.


 Oh yes. A girl asked ME!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd love to go with someone here but I dunno who... I didn't go to my real prom my high school year  any takers? lol


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

The next poster, of course.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I need a date!
> (Since I probably won't be going to my real prom) D:


come with meeeee <3


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

The poster below me will be my date.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds funn.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I can chaperone!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not sure there is too many,I do know nobody would want to get lumbered with me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't want any date. I prefer to pash and dash.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

everythingzenx3 said:


> I guess i could go alone, because I don't know anyone and I really like dancing.


Nah, you don't need to be alone


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Prom, the most hyped night that failed tio live up to expectations. LOLLLL. I mean it wasn't bad, i had fun, but after watching American Pie.....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking- because he already has a lovely profile picture of himself in a suit, for a prom


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Changed my mind,I d take shelbster18 something about her


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll let myself be chosen


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

When the hell did this disaster happen>?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:lurk What's this thread abou...


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll be the weird girl who shows up by herself, gets drunk and dances inappropriately by herself. It always seems like a good idea at the time...

People don't want to be my date, I'm very creepy


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't really know anyone here so it'd be creepy.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

An online prom and I still don't have a date. That's hilarious lol


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dateless people are more than welcome to share my role as the creepy drunk, it's always a good time. Everybody loves you, even though they appear to be backing away slowly


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll join you as the creepy drunk guy that sits in the corner lol Maybe we could dj


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i need one?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I pick...YOU!


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> i need one?


I want this one. I mean .. I'll go with you.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ill be the bitter person who says he totally hates prom but secretly wants to go! :troll


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

_Okay_, but who are we going to crown prom KING and QUEEN?!


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No date, but maybe people would like to go as a group of friends instead


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

reaffected, if she agrees to go with me 

And now I just wait for her to PM me if she doesn't approve :lol


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

little toaster said:


> reaffected, if she agrees to go with me
> 
> And now I just wait for her to PM me if she doesn't approve :lol


Haha, this is so cute. Reaffected, say YES. :lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Unknown88 said:


> I'll be the weird girl who shows up by herself, gets drunk and dances inappropriately by herself. It always seems like a good idea at the time...
> 
> People don't want to be my date, I'm very creepy


You'll be surprised how many guys like creepy girls.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Evo


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

who needs a date?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> who needs a date?


Well golly, I'd love to have you as a date, you seem like a swell fella! We could go for a malt before heading down to the sockhop!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well golly, I'd love to have you as a date, you seem like a swell fella! We could go for a malt before heading down to the sockhop!


im sorry to say this but i can't go with you. i am looking for a female to go with. you will find someone though.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well golly, I'd love to have you as a date, you seem like a swell fella! We could go for a malt before heading down to the sockhop!


I'll go with you dude.

Unfortunately I can't dance. Well, I can do the robot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excuse me, ladies.
I am NOT over the hill. There are plenty of SAS chicks out there in their 30s. We have our own forum! :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I'll go with you dude.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't dance. Well, I can do the robot.


Well that's perfect, I can't dance either, that is depending on the type of music they play. If they play the right kind get ready to through down cuz I'm gonna be shoving and throwing some punches.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> im sorry to say this but i can't go with you. i am looking for a female to go with. you will find someone though.


Aw man, looks like the joke didn't land.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well that's perfect, I can't dance either, that is depending on the type of music they play. If they play the right kind get ready to through down cuz I'm gonna be shoving and throwing some punches.


Wait a minute, I thought gay dudes were all supposed to be good dancers.

I learned that from watching queer as folk at 3:30 in the morning on a Sunday.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Wait a minute, I thought gay dudes were all supposed to be good dancers.
> 
> I learned that from watching queer as folk at 3:30 in the morning on a Sunday.


Well... slam dancing is a _type _of dancing. Also what are you doing up at 3:30 AM on a Sunday?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well... slam dancing is a _type _of dancing. Also what are you doing up at 3:30 AM on a Sunday?


I think I just got back from the bar, this was like 5 years ago mind you.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would like to ask user: ohm to go with me.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:boogie

I'll be the epic Trance dj n.n


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I shall not be attending because I'm 'Ill'.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I'll join you as the creepy drunk guy that sits in the corner lol Maybe we could dj


Sounds like a good time! Never been a DJ before but I'm sure I could totally do it while drunk. I feel like playing Gangnam Style over and over again would be fun.



Kakumbus said:


> You'll be surprised how many guys like creepy girls.


We're strange things but perhaps that's endearing for some!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I will only come if me and my rpg is missed,otherwise look for me hiding in the bathroom with a c-4 waiting to kill everyone if i was not invited.


I will bring my new friend:Lisa Anne.

I kill u if u stare at my hot date!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Unknown88 said:


> Sounds like a good time! Never been a DJ before but I'm sure I could totally do it while drunk. I feel like playing Gangnam Style over and over again would be fun.
> 
> We're strange things but perhaps that's endearing for some!


You work the decks while I do the robot lol we can take turns busting some serious dance moves xD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I to old to attend prom


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> I to old to attend prom


NEEVAARR! It's a prom for all ages


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Never too old for Prom.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> You work the decks while I do the robot lol we can take turns busting some serious dance moves xD


Awesome! I wish I could do the robot, but I can do the macarena.



ShadyGFX said:


> NEEVAARR! It's a prom for all ages


Exactly, even those with zimmer frames are still required to be up on the dancefloor.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No one


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

HardRock said:


> No one


You're not the only one. A lot of us don't have dates :cry lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HardRock said:


> No one


Oh, come on! I can take you along :b


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:yay


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Too scared to ask someone, so i will have to give it a miss, just like i did with real-life proms!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

CumulusCongestus said:


> Never too old for Prom.


Where did you get my prom picture???!!

Thank you!! Now I have to find Ronald on Facebook and hook up again.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> This would probably be my role, as well. I say we team up.


Yeah! That would be sweet! Tracklist?
I'd say some Armin and Aly&Fila to start up n.n


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just found out she's an atheist b!tch!Nowwho will i take?


I know!I will bring Adriana Kailikof.My ak-47!!

Woohooo!I got a gun!


----------

